# ZZiplex Quatra



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Guys can anyone give me the lure weight rating on a zziplex Quatra

Thanks for the help


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

*google is your friend *

0132FULL Zziplex Fully Built Rod Quattra Carp 

Rec. Retail Price £267.99 If a Zziplex could ever be called delicate this is it! It is 12 ft 6 inches, ideal for casting booms from 1-3 oz, it's finished in green this is the ideal stalking machine. The quattra has great bite detection and has the classic mid rod strength which makes this the perfect choice for large UK waters. Overall length 12ft 6inch. Tip length 6ft 3inch. Tip diameter 3mm. Butt length 6ft 3inch. Butt (inch) diameter 1/2 to 3/4. Sinker casting range min 1oz-max 3oz. Colour green.


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Sarge


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

There are(were) many different types of Zzipplex Quattra. I don't know which one you have. I'm pretty sure Quattra Carp is much different rod from Quattra +(sports,match,etc...). If you search this forum with Quattra, you will get some more information for the rod. Quattra (Mine is Sports) is much powerful rod than Quattra carp. I usually use the rod for 125gr~175gr(about 4~6oz) for lure weight, but many fisher men throw 8oz+bait with that rod at OBX. As I know, former UK casting champion - Black Beard (Neil) used the rod.


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info i dont have it yet but i know where i can pick one up 

thanks again


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I fish with the sport and it feels maxed at 6 & bait to me.


----------

